# Fenway meets human baby sisiter, Josie



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the gentle ears and sweet expression. Fenway is almost two; time goes by so fast.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Both baby and golden are beautiful. What did Fenway think of her?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Ohhh...such sweet pictures, especially the first one! Both are beautiful!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Awwwww....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd put the first picture in a frame and keep it on my desk


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Fenway looks like he will be a sweet loving big brother. : )
Seems he was just the one who was the baby!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fenway*

Fenway and Josie are JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Adorable!! I think Fenway is going to be a great big brother to that beautiful little baby girl! Congrats go to the parents  Does the baby have any relation to you, Jill?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

that is so awesome! looks like best friends in the making!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Aww, that first picture is awesome!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

No relation except that Brooke and Matt are close friends. Fenway was our wedding gift to them, and it is one of those things in which everything went perfectly.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

Beautiful Baby and a Beautiful Golden. Best of health and happiness to you all.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awwww, very sweet!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh that is just too precious. He looks like he already enjoys his baby sister.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fenway looks like he is going to love having a baby sister love and protect.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Fenway is a very handsome boy and the little baby is pretty darn cute too  He looks very proud of his new baby sister


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Aww, how sweet. I love Fenway's expression and gentle manner


----------

